# Smoke help



## 9redfalcon (Oct 31, 2020)

I’m pretty new to smoking. Bought a used vertical smoker for Father’s Day. Used it a few times some foods are ok but lately my wife complains that the smoke is over powering. Any ideas?


----------



## 9redfalcon (Oct 31, 2020)

Here’s a picture of my smoker


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 31, 2020)

What kind of wood or charcoal do you use?  What are you cooking?


----------



## whistlepig (Oct 31, 2020)

Don't use any smoke and see what she thinks. Low and slow, no smoke, and with some good rubs may be more to her liking. More to smoking than just the the smoke.  

For me, it has to have a little smoke.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 1, 2020)

My wife doesn't like a lot of smoke, You can try straight charcoal and then some Kingsford with the hickory or apple wood already in it, seem that they have a pretty good balance of smoke, my wife never complains about the smoke from my pellet smoker other than the strong smell  sometimes, I can take it about any amount except when it burns your tongue and every  time I  have tasted it too strong  it wasn't done yet and it evened out when done  , that was the days before instant read  and remote therms, hard to do without them these days


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2020)

Some people just don’t like smoked food!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 1, 2020)

The amt of wood (chips or chunks) controls how much smoke you have. Start with a small amount and see what that does. When I first started I used way too much and had the same issue as you. I and the wife (most importantly) enjoyed the cooks a lot more when I cut back.
Jim


----------



## 9redfalcon (Nov 1, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> The amt of wood (chips or chunks) controls how much smoke you have. Start with a small amount and see what that does. When I first started I used way too much and had the same issue as you. I and the wife (most importantly) enjoyed the cooks a lot more when I cut back.
> Jim


I think this is what I will try first. I typically fill up the little tray with pellets(thinking it would last longer didn’t think about over bearing the flavor)


----------



## 9redfalcon (Nov 1, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> What kind of wood or charcoal do you use?  What are you cooking?


It is a electric smoker and I use wood pellets


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2020)

I like to keep my smoke at Light to Medium.
I have a window in my MES 40 Door, and when I look through the window, if I can't see the back wall of my Smoker, through the smoke, the Smoke is too thick & Heavy.

Bear


----------



## 9redfalcon (Nov 1, 2020)

My smoker doesnt have a good vent. I have thought about drilling into it and smoking a bigger vent with one of the covers from my grill to be able to adjust it


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2020)

9redfalcon said:


> My smoker doesnt have a good vent. I have thought about drilling into it and smoking a bigger vent with one of the covers from my grill to be able to adjust it



I love the top vent Masterbuilt has been using for at least 12 years.
I would find one of them:


----------



## 9redfalcon (Nov 1, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I love the top vent Masterbuilt has been using for at least 12 years.
> I would find one of them:
> View attachment 468892


That is exactly what I plan on making


----------



## Murray (Nov 1, 2020)

Have you considered using pellet dust and an Amazen tray/tube? That will slow down the burn rate and smoke produced.


----------

